# Thryoid ultrasound results



## dominos (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey everyone! I need some help understanding my ultrasound results. My doctor is was very dismissive and just shrugged it off as normal, but after googling some of the terms i'm a little scared now.

Notes: I have been diagnosed with hashimotos for the last year and a half through an ultrasound that showed a "slightly enlarged multi-nodular goiter." I am currently taking synthroid, and this was my year check up ultrasound.

"Results:

Both lobes of the thyroid are normal in size. The isthmus is normal in thickness.

The internal architecture of both lobes of the thyroid is in-homogeneous and coarsened.

Multiple ill-defined hypoechoic solid nodules are present in both lobes of the thyroid. The nodules measures up to 4mm in diameter bilaterally.

A few lymph nodes are present in each side of the neck. The largest lymph node on the left measures 6mm in diameter. The largest lymph node on the right measures 1.4 cm in diameter.

Impression:

Normal thyroid size, in-homogenous, coarsened thyroid architecture. Bilateral multiple ill-defined small solid thyroid nodules.

The histology of the nodules cannot be determined by ultrasound.

Slightly enlarged right cervical lymph node."

Please can you help me understand all this  Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Solid is one word that screams out. You need FNA (fine needle biopsy.) You should be concerned and your best bet may be to find a good ENT in your area.

Welcome to the board!

Holidays are slow around here so bear w/us. You will get plenty of help and support.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Solid is a not great word, but...you may have a hard time finding someone to do the FNA when the nodules are under 1cm.

Minimally, I'd make sure they do a follow up ultrasound in six months to a year. Your lymph nodes should be under 1cm, too.


----------

